
Making a Multiplayer 3rd-Person Shooter in HTML5 - MayorOfMonkeys
http://playcanvas.com/a-multiplayer-3rd-person-shooter-in-html5/
======
macavity23
Note that this is very much a tech demo. For those complaining about the
qualities as a game, please read the article - this was a fortnight's work for
_two_ guys!

Very impressive. WebGL still has more than a few kinks to be worked out with
GPU drivers and browser support, but it's increasingly looking to be the
future. C'mon Apple, turn it on in IOS Safari! (It's in there, but hidden
behind a developer option)

------
kevingadd
Took something like four minutes to load on a 20mbps connection. Is this
normal, or is your site just being hammered? Definitely the longest load I've
ever seen for a browser game.

Not sure if it's a mouse lock bug but even when fullscreened with mouse lock
on, the input is super glitchy - it seems to randomly ignore my inputs
sometimes until I move out of some sort of mouse 'dead zone', and my freedom
of movement is pretty limited and there's some weird acceleration.

Camera glitches around like mad when I move too, but I assume that's because
the animations aren't being blended.

Text in the score HUD gets highlighted when you move the mouse with the mouse
button down, which is kinda weird.

~~~
daredevildave
Sorry, we're getting a bit of a battering at the moment. It doesn't usually
take that long.

------
unimpressive
Impressive, _but_ :

1\. Needs jump. [0]

2\. In firefox 14 on Ubuntu it's a bit shaky.

3\. There is no three, damn fine work. Good job. [1]

[0]: [http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2012/03/borderlands-gun-
coll...](http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2012/03/borderlands-gun-collectors-
club.html) (Scroll down to the heading: "Disallowing jumping is what Stupid
Designers do")

[1]: Okay, so there are some minor things like the inverted mouse scroll,
unoptimized spawns, and idling players, but it really is a cool demo.

~~~
RobotCaleb
It's a completely flat tech demo. I don't really think that it needs jump.

------
TSSHull
worked great in FF 14.0.1! No lag, game loaded in under 30 seconds, with
instant reaction to controls. Mouse movements are reversed for up and down.
Running into a dummy causes them to move forward and along whatever wall they
may hit.

------
malkia
Works good in Chrome, on OSX 10.8 with early 2008 MBP. It does not work -
"crashes" with Safari on same machine. (Probably not crashed, but no updates
were happening)

Pretty cool.

------
fourmii
This is pretty cool. Especially since it's 2 weeks' worth of work by 2 guys.
Definitely will be following these guys and their progress...

------
TobbenTM
Was hoping I could try it out behind the corporate firewall seeing as it's in
the browser... Guess not...

What port(s) does websockets run on anyways?

~~~
daredevildave
Doh, that's my fault, We're connecting to the game server on port 8000. Should
be using 80.

------
xmpir
loading takes very long - i like the idea of a loading bar going in both
directions...

The game is smooth but without mouselock totally unplayable

------
azakai
Looks very impressive!

Mouse movement doesn't work in fullscreen mode though, only outside of
fullscreen. Tested on Firefox nightly (17).

------
tom9729
Graphics smooth on Chrome/Mac/GTX260. Inverted mouse control is really
annoying. Have seen some warping.

------
odiroot
This is nice.

It's nearly smooth on my shitty Intel IGP under Chrome.

Still, what's the matter with reversed mouse direction?

------
nixarn
The framerate was horrible on my quite new iMac

~~~
daredevildave
Hi, can I ask which browser you are using?

~~~
marc_omorain
The framerate is terrible for me too (looks ~5 FPS), newish MacBook Pro.

MacBook Pro (15-inch, Early 2011)

    
    
      Processor  2 GHz Intel Core i7
      Memory  8 GB 1333 MHz DDR3
      Graphics  AMD Radeon HD 6490M 256 MB
      Software  OS X 10.8 (12A269)
    
      Darwin Kernel Version 12.0.0: Sun Jun 24 23:00:16 PDT 2012; root:xnu-2050.7.9~1/RELEASE_X86_64 x86_64
    

In both:

    
    
      Google Chrome Version 21.0.1180.77 beta
      Mozilla Firefox 14.0.1
    

Edits: updated formatting and newlines. I don't see an option to enable high
performance graphics in Mountain Lion, but I tried disabling auto-switching of
graphics and it has the same issue.

~~~
daredevildave
Hmm, that seems unusual. I'm running a Late 2008 MBP and I get between
20-40FPS in Chrome and similar in FF. Though my machine has 512MB GPU RAM, so
it's possible that you are running out of space for textures. There's still
work to do there. :-)

Another thing that might cause problems is the the Energy Saver preferences.
You need to ensure that the graphics option is set to Higher Performance. (At
least in 10.7 you do)

------
goggles99
If this is a glimpse of the future - I am happy to stay in the present. I
think that it is ridiculous that people are exited or even impressed by
something that has been possible of 8 years via flash or silverlight (now
JavaFX 2.0).

OHHHH NOOOOOOO a PLUGIN to the browser???? this HTML5 thing is sooo much
better because it does not require a plugin. OK better? in what way?

Now instead of having to update that plugin every 2-3 months, you will now be
updating your entire browser every 2-3 months and will be benefiting from
slower moving, less innovative standards based technology.

Open standards are the communism of the web. They promise to put everyone on a
level playing field, but do nothing except hold innovation back. They take the
entrepreneurs out of the tech innovation space and force everyone to simply
try to hack their 'standard' to try to make possible (or palatable) what can
already be done in another technology like Flash, Silverlight or JavaFX 2.0.

